# I'm Back!



## butterchurn2002 (Mar 29, 2010)

I have been out of beekeeping for a couple of years now, but I'm back. I used to visit the forum but it has been awhile.

I am starting 2 packages this spring and wanting to get updated on the current state of things in beekeeping. Looking forward to meeting all of you and renewing ties with those who may remember me.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Butterchurn, welcome back!

There has been a couple times over the last 20 years where I've had to give up the bees because of where I had moved to in chasing a job. It was always hard to give them up and so relaxing when I'd be able to get them back again. Welcome back to your bees!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome back, there has been a lot of research the last few years. SMR, VSH, hygenic queens for healthy hives, biological controls, and testing all the chemicals beekeepers throw in the hive.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Hard to stay away ain't it


----------



## butterchurn2002 (Mar 29, 2010)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome back, there has been a lot of research the last few years. SMR, VSH, hygenic queens for healthy hives, biological controls, and testing all the chemicals beekeepers throw in the hive.


That's why I came back to this forum! So much to catch up on. Where to start?


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome back


----------

